

Internet Fame: The Voyeuristic Ouroboros - gaika
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2008/07/internet-fame-voyeuristic-ouroboros.html

======
mattmaroon
Hasn't Julia Allison been writing for some time? I know almost nothing about
her, but there are like 10,000 women more attractive than her trying to do
what she did, and she succeeded. My guess is she did a lot more than nothing
to accomplish that.

